# Possibile squalifica per Bakayoko e Kessié



## Lucocco 2 (14 Aprile 2019)

Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.


----------



## Kayl (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma fatemi li favore. L'hanno solo mostrata e basta, non ci hanno mica sputato sopra.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (14 Aprile 2019)

Le bestemmie che sto lanciando in questo momento....


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Questi sono tutti pazzi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahah di tutto pur di favorire la Rometta


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2019)

Siamo alle comiche.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

Ci sono casi simili avvenuti in passato? Siccome in campi ci hanno sfavorito abbastanza ora agiscono con le squalifiche ad orologeria?

Sarebbe un colpo mortale in vista di Parma


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Se li squalificheranno per questa cosa comincerò a credere seriamente che ci sia enormemente del marcio


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahaha ma è uno scherzo dai sarebbe vergognoso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.


Ma per cortesia, ma quale prova tv. Sarebbero le comiche, dopo che la stessa prova tv non è stata applicata a Manzuchitch.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2019)

Sarebbe da ritirare la squadra, se fosse


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Aahhahahahahahaha ma smettiamola. Se li squalificano è lo scandalo del secolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

Che poi volendo l'arbitro avrebbe potuto già ammonirli (perché una cosa del genere se vista porta ad un giallo al massimo) a fine partita dopo il fischio finale, con la prova tv che vogliono fare? Solo la squalifica


----------



## bmb (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma Ronaldo che fa il "suka" sotto i tifosi dell'Atletico?


----------



## Zenos (14 Aprile 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma Ronaldo che fa il "suka" sotto i tifosi dell'Atletico?



Ancora che vi scandalizzate,ma di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.


Da quello che so sto corbello di Pecoraro sarebbe un tifoso del Napoli, quindi cerca di limitare il cosiddetto “vento del Norde”. Squalifica geopolitica per favorire le romane.


----------



## Naruto98 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Dai ma scherziamo? In italia si agisce solo se fa comodo mediaticamente per far vedere di essere presenti e di fare qualcosa. Dello spintone di Luis Felipe e del pugno di Patric a kessie (girano evidenti video) non mandano segnalazione perché nessuno ne parla.


----------



## Casnop (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.


Gesto poco elegante, ma non comportamento antisportivo, influente sull'evento agonistico, ormai concluso. Così ci pare, almeno.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2019)

in base a quale violazione di norme verrebbero squalificati ?
non è un gesto violento,è rivolto ai propri tifosi.

più che altro ho visto dal replay della rissa di quel panchinaro biondo laziale che è arrivato correndo dalla panca ed ha dato un colpo da dietro ad uno nostro.
questo è da squalifica immediata


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



fonte?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Aprile 2019)

Sarebbe un'eresia, infatti sono abbastanza tranquillo a riguardo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Aprile 2019)

Perché non si ammazzano? Hanno graziato Mandzukic che ha scalciato a palla lontana DURANTE la partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

Se mettete Sky tg 24 c'è una ultim'ora dedicata proprio alla richiesta di prova tv per bakayoko e Kessiè


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Una squalifica sarebbe assurda e non me l'aspetto.
Ma questo calcio mi nausea proprio... sembra che il campionato si giochi più fuori dal campo che in campo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Aprile 2019)

Quindi ricapitoliamo:

Nulla a Luiz Felipe e Patric che sono andati a colpire i nostri a fine partita, provocando la rissa;

-Nulla a Mandzukic che scalcia Romagnoli;

Invece a Kessie e Bakayoko, per aver mostrato due secondi la maglia di un avversario, la prova TV?

Ok.

Ah, in Champions, ricordiamolo, Ronaldo per aver fatto un gestaccio sotto la curva avversaria dopo il gol, si e' preso solo una multa... 

Se ci squalificano i nostri per sta cavolata, bisogna ribaltare tutto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2019)

E' la volta buona che andiamo in FIGC a decapitare qualcuno


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Aprile 2019)

Mi rifiuto di credere che prendano anche solo in considerazione la cosa....


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Aprile 2019)

Se succede, ritirare la squadra dal campionato.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Aprile 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se succede, ritirare la squadra dal campionato.



.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Aprile 2019)

Non li squalificheranno mai dai


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Suvvia. Non ci sono le basi per la squalifica.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.


Ahahahahahahahahahah.... L'Italia il paese che ...."l'ipocrisia di chi sta sempre con la ragione e mai col torto".

Buffoni perbenisti di comodo.
Lezioni da una squadra che ha come tifosi gente che prende in giro una ragazzina ebrea morta 75 anni fa in un campo di concentramento nazista.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me anche i tifosi del Milan devono iniziare a farsi a sentire ed a protestare alla Figc.
Basta!!!

Il calcio va giocato in campo e non fuori, hanno rotto le scatole!


----------



## Love (14 Aprile 2019)

in base a cosa verrebbero squalificati...non riesco a capire...Ronaldo che fa quel gestaccio in champions e viene multato e sti due per una maglietta di mer.da dovrebbero essere squalificati??? io davvero esco pazzo


----------



## Devil man (14 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Aprile 2019)

E il gesto di Ronaldo perchè non era punibile? (multa a parte)

E per il calcio di Manzovic la prova tv non poteva essere applicata?

Se dovessero squalificarli spero che i nostri dirigenti si facciano sentire


----------



## Garrincha (14 Aprile 2019)

Squalifica forse no ma un'ammenda è probabile/sicura


----------



## mil77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Squalifica forse no ma un'ammenda è probabile/sicura



E su quali basi? Qui la prova tv non è applicabile.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Squalifica? Ma siamo alla follia!


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (14 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Aprile 2019)

Io aspetto ancora la squalifica a vita della curva nord di questo water di squadra che scrisse cose del genere


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2019)

Qui ogni settimana c'è un tormentone, dall'arbitro all'Uefa passando per Kessie e Bakayoko.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



La juve che esibisce scudetti da anni non suoi sulle maglie celebrative in campo invece è tutto lecito.
Ok ok.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Cip e Ciop se si fossero comportati da veri giocatori del *Milan* invece di vestire i panni di ultras esagitati senza neuroni... , tutto questo polverone non sarebbe successo.
La squalifica mi sembra improbabile ma mi auguro possano ricevere una bella multa, queste cose non devono succedere non stiamo in 3 categoria .
Mi fa sorridere chi si complimenta per questi gesti , se un altro avversario avesse fatto la medesima cosa con una maglia di un nostro giocatore, avremmo detto pesta e corna , chiedono a gran voce una squalifica , meno ipocrisia !


----------



## shevchampions (14 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore federale Pecoraro ha chiesto al giudice sportivo l'applicazione della prova tv per Kessié e Bakayoko. Possibile/probabile squalifica per entrambi.



Diciamo che sia un atto dovuto, dalla cultura sportiva e moralistica italiana, per un gesto poco consono all'interno però di un contesto sportivo, percepito in Italia - il calcio - non quanto uno sport ma come la cosa più seria della vita. Detto ciò, leggiamo il regolamento (Codice di Giustizia Sportiva, Art. 35, Comma 1.3):

_In particolare, costituiscono condotte gravemente antisportive: 1) la evidente simulazione da cui scaturisce l’assegnazione del calcio di rigore a favore della squadra del calciatore che ha simulato; 2) la evidente simulazione che determina l’espulsione diretta del calciatore avversario; 3) la realizzazione di una rete colpendo volontariamente il pallone con la mano; 4)l’impedire la realizzazione di una rete, colpendo volontariamente il pallone con la mano.
In tutti i casi previsti dal presente punto 1.3. il Giudice sportivo nazionale può adottare, a soli fini
disciplinari nei confronti dei tesserati, provvedimenti sanzionatori avvalendosi di immagini che
offrano piena garanzia tecnica e documentale._


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me l'unica cosa giusta sarebbe una multa MA da parte del Milan.
Quanto a squalifiche, dovrebbero darle ai giocatori laziali che hanno acceso la rissa a fine partita.

Il calcio è marcio fino al midollo, stiamo vedendo che il problema non è solo la Juventus.

Leggo addirittura Capezzone che chiede punizioni esemplari, dice "non è una faida tribale"... ma scusate, non è frase razzista questa? Capezzone da rinchiudere in manicomio.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Cip e Ciop se si fossero comportati da veri giocatori del *Milan* invece di vestire i panni di ultras esagitati senza neuroni... , tutto questo polverone non sarebbe successo.
> La squalifica mi sembra improbabile ma mi auguro possano ricevere una bella multa, queste cose non devono succedere non stiamo in 3 categoria .
> Mi fa sorridere chi si complimenta per questi gesti , se l'avessero fatto con una maglia di un nostro giocatore avremmo detto pesta e corna , chiedono a gran voce una squalifica .



E' un gesto goliardico e come tale deve esser preso. Oltretutto nel dopo gara sono subito arrivare le scuse.
Il mondo del calcio è pieno di episodi del genere che non sono violenti nè lesivi dell'immagine.
Altrimenti Perisic lo scorso anno andava squalificato dopo che ci ha s******* sul campo per il pareggio contro il Benevento, il 'vi ho purgato ancora' di Totti era ugualmente da condannare , ecc ecc.
I tifosi della lazio sono quelli che hanno tifato contro la loro squadra pur di non far vincere il titolo alla roma,non è gente in grado di fare la morale.
Parliamo poi di in gesto avvenuto sotto la nostra curva, diverso sarebbe stato se fosse successo sotto i tifosi laziali.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Cip e Ciop se si fossero comportati da veri giocatori del *Milan* invece di vestire i panni di ultras esagitati senza neuroni... , tutto questo polverone non sarebbe successo.
> La squalifica mi sembra improbabile ma mi auguro possano ricevere una bella multa, queste cose non devono succedere non stiamo in 3 categoria .
> Mi fa sorridere chi si complimenta per questi gesti , se un altro avversario avesse fatto la medesima cosa con una maglia di un nostro giocatore, avremmo detto pesta e corna , chiedono a gran voce una squalifica .



Questo non è il momento del fioretto, della galanteria o dello stile. È il momento della spada e della battaglia. È il momento di intimorire l'avversario con ogni mezzo lecito, viepiù quando lui per primo manca di rispetto. Ci hanno mandato un arbitro serio solo quando abbiamo finalmente protestato grazie a Leonardo tra l'altro, un ex allenatore dell'Inter, mentre il nostro attuale stringeva la mano ad un sicario. Stesso nostro allenatore che stigmatizzava ieri sera Bakayoko e Kessie quando lui nella sua carriera ha fatto ben di peggio. Chi è più milanista in questo momento di guerra sono i Bakayoko, i Kessie, i Leonardo ... non si tifa lo stile del passato ma la sete di rivalsa del presente, chi ha il sangue negli occhi ora, la rabbia ora, la voglia ora, chi difende i colori ora.
10, 100, 1000 Bakayoko!


----------



## Hellscream (14 Aprile 2019)

Se li squalificano DEVONO ritirare la squadra dal campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questo non è il momento del fioretto, della galanteria o dello stile. È il momento della spada e della battaglia. È il momento di intimorire l'avversario con ogni mezzo lecito, viepiù quando lui per primo manca di rispetto. Ci hanno mandato un arbitro serio solo quando abbiamo finalmente protestato grazie a Leonardo tra l'altro, un ex allenatore dell'Inter, mentre il nostro attuale stringeva la mano ad un sicario. Stesso nostro allenatore che stigmatizzava ieri sera Bakayoko e Kessie quando lui nella sua carriera ha fatto ben di peggio. Chi è più milanista in questo momento di guerra sono i Bakayoko, i Kessie, i Leonardo ... non si tifa lo stile del passato ma la sete di rivalsa del presente, chi ha il sangue negli occhi ora, la rabbia ora, la voglia ora, chi difende i colori ora.
> 10, 100, 1000 Bakayoko!


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un gesto goliardico e come tale deve esser preso. Oltretutto nel dopo gara sono subito arrivare le scuse.
> Il mondo del calcio è pieno di episodi del genere che non sono violenti nè lesivi dell'immagine.
> Altrimenti Perisic lo scorso anno andava squalificato dopo che ci ha s******* sul campo per il pareggio contro il Benevento, il 'vi ho purgato ancora' di Totti era ugualmente da condannare , ecc ecc.
> I tifosi della lazio sono quelli che hanno tifato contro la loro squadra pur di non far vincere il titolo alla roma,non è gente in grado di fare la morale.
> Parliamo poi di in gesto avvenuto sotto la nostra curva, diverso sarebbe stato se fosse successo sotto i tifosi laziali.



Questa non e' goliardia ma stupidita' fatta passere come difesa dei colori del milan (dai tifosi non obbiettivi )


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Questa non e' goliardia ma stupidita' fatta passere come difesa dei colori del milan (dai tifosi non obbiettivi )



Chiamala come vuoi ma non è nulla che possa meritare la squalifica.
I pugni dei laziali invece sì.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Aprile 2019)

Qui si va oltre il ridicolo.

Viene chiesta la prova TV per un sfotto (esagerato) ma non viene chiesta per aggressione fisica da parte di Patric e Luiz Filipe. Una roba che non sta nel mondo. Si dovrebbero vergognare!
Al massimo una multa, ci sta, ma i gesti dei due laziali sono da punire nettamente in modo piu severo.

La solita FIGC che vuole fare morale.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Questa non e' goliardia ma stupidita' fatta passere come difesa dei colori del milan (dai tifosi non obbiettivi )



La juve che esibisce sulle maglie scudetti revocati cosa é?
Non parlo dei tifosi ma dei calciatori con le maglie celebrative 'sul campo' ogniqualvolta si tratta di fare la conta degli scudetti.
Scena che rivedremo settimana prossima verosimilmente.
Quella non è un'offesa alla nostra intelligenza e alla legalità?
In quel caso chi grida allo scandalo ?? Chi invoca inchieste??
Ah ecco.
Nessuno.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Chiamala come vuoi ma non è nulla che possa meritare la squalifica.
> I pugni dei laziali invece sì.



Assoluamente d'accordo sulla non squalifica infatti auspicavo una multa da parte della societa' per chiudere il tutto.
In merito ai pugni non faranno nulla altrimeniti ci sarebbe stata qualche comunicazione , penso per mancanza di video .


----------



## Casnop (14 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Diciamo che sia un atto dovuto, dalla cultura sportiva e moralistica italiana, per un gesto poco consono all'interno però di un contesto sportivo, percepito in Italia - il calcio - non quanto uno sport ma come la cosa più seria della vita. Detto ciò, leggiamo il regolamento (Codice di Giustizia Sportiva, Art. 35, Comma 1.3):
> 
> _In particolare, costituiscono condotte gravemente antisportive: 1) la evidente simulazione da cui scaturisce l’assegnazione del calcio di rigore a favore della squadra del calciatore che ha simulato; 2) la evidente simulazione che determina l’espulsione diretta del calciatore avversario; 3) la realizzazione di una rete colpendo volontariamente il pallone con la mano; 4)l’impedire la realizzazione di una rete, colpendo volontariamente il pallone con la mano.
> In tutti i casi previsti dal presente punto 1.3. il Giudice sportivo nazionale può adottare, a soli fini
> ...


È di tutta evidenza che la norma disciplina come antisportive condotte affatto diverse da quella imputabile a Kessie e Bakayoko ieri sera. Comprensibile la riprovazione di molti per quel gesto, come la nostra per quella che potrebbe palesarsi come una violazione del codice di giustizia sportiva.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma quale squalifica perfavore, nei peggiori dei casi una multa.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Aprile 2019)

Sempre più la sensazione che il calcio è marcio anche al di la della Juventus.
Passa la voglia di seguirlo.


----------



## IlMusagete (14 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questo non è il momento del fioretto, della galanteria o dello stile. È il momento della spada e della battaglia. È il momento di intimorire l'avversario con ogni mezzo lecito, viepiù quando lui per primo manca di rispetto. Ci hanno mandato un arbitro serio solo quando abbiamo finalmente protestato grazie a Leonardo tra l'altro, un ex allenatore dell'Inter, mentre il nostro attuale stringeva la mano ad un sicario. Stesso nostro allenatore che stigmatizzava ieri sera Bakayoko e Kessie quando lui nella sua carriera ha fatto ben di peggio. Chi è più milanista in questo momento di guerra sono i Bakayoko, i Kessie, i Leonardo ... non si tifa lo stile del passato ma la sete di rivalsa del presente, chi ha il sangue negli occhi ora, la rabbia ora, la voglia ora, chi difende i colori ora.
> 10, 100, 1000 Bakayoko!



90 minuti di applausi, lo stile e il buon gusto per ora va lasciato nel comodino visto che le altre pretendenti non perdono occasione di fare i gradassi pre-partita, di fare la morale quando la storia e la tifoseria di queste squadre racconta tutt'altro, di piangere su furti arbitrali (QUALI?) e insinuare così disegni del palazzo a nostro favore..è ora di smetterla.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Aprile 2019)

Ma squalifica per cosa? Mi aspetto allora la squalifica per Mandzukic retroattiva


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sempre più la sensazione che il calcio è marcio anche al di la della Juventus.
> Passa la voglia di seguirlo.



al di la di che? guarda che sono loro che tirano i fili.

comunque ormai vale tutto, questo è il momento di cacciare tutto in qualsiasi ambito. avremmo bisogno el mourinho di 10 anni fa in panchina


----------



## luigi61 (14 Aprile 2019)

Tutte le opinioni sul caso sono lecite e si scrive tutto ed anche il suo contrario; detto questo il GRANDE QUESITO che ogni tifoso dovrebbe porsi è questo: il Milan in questo momento topico aveva bisogno di tutta questa caciara intorno a se? In vista del ritorno di coppa Italia questa azione (goliardata scherzo stronz....ata) chiamamola come ci pare, ci arreca danno o benificio???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2019)

Sono d'accordissimo con la multa, anche salata, ai due ******* senza cervello. La squalifica, invece, sarebbe la solita buffonata moralista, esagerata e ipocrita della nostra epoca.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Aprile 2019)

Mancanza di rispetto e insulti di Acerbi per aver detto che secondo lui la Lazio è molto più forte? Se dava degli imbecilli era da codice penale e sedia elettrica allora...

La pena dovrebbe essere un dodicesimo/sedicesimo dello stipendio annuo dei due giocatori e un duro comunicato esemplare da parte della società che invece non c'è stato, dopo un giorno è uscito qualcosa all'acqua di rose, non ne esce bene neanche lei così, troppo tempo e partorito un topolino


----------



## Schism75 (14 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me Elliot porta tutti al TAS e fa chiudere tutto.


----------



## 1972 (14 Aprile 2019)

se il comportamento dei due imbecilli e' paragonabile a quello di ronaldo allora stiamo bene così....


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Aprile 2019)

Hanno sbagliato ma dare prova tv......


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2019)

io l'ho già detto ieri sera: la cosa mi ha ricordato un vecchio derby con materazzi che a fine partita indossa la maschera di berlusconi. 

sono anche andata a vedermi se venne squalificato o meno: gli diedero un'ammonizione e finì lì.


----------



## Marilson (14 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da ritirare la squadra, se fosse



lo volevo scrivere io. Premesso che Baka e Kessie potevano evitare, ma vorrei capire su quale base del regolamento verrebbero squalificati. Hanno solo mostrato una maglietta


----------



## CarpeDiem (14 Aprile 2019)

La richiesta di squalifica è partita dal governo giallo-nero.
Se li squalificheranno sarà solo e soltanto per il colore della pelle


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

sarebbe il primo caso in italia in cui 2 neri sono penalizzati rispetto ad un bianco ahahhahaha

magari erameglio se gli sparavano, così si prendevano la cittadinanza....


----------

